# How bout the hottest g.i. Janes?



## rayray1295 (Nov 13, 2012)

ok now lets try and see how many skint head beauties we can post up.im gona try and see if i can figure out how to post pics but til then you guys get started.


----------



## charley (Nov 13, 2012)

[h=2]How bout the hottest g.i. Janes?[/h]________________________________________________________________________________________________________
..................Howa Bouta NAKED chicks ?????????????????


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 13, 2012)

hell thats even better!!!!!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 13, 2012)

Negged the OP for having "chillin like a villin" in your profile box.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, and negged again for being fat and talking about "hot girls."


----------



## malk (Nov 13, 2012)

Negged for no-pics


----------



## malk (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## charley (Nov 14, 2012)

.... malk to the rescue.......gotta love a 'WOMAN in Uniform'....YUMMMMMMEEEE !!!


----------



## malk (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Nov 14, 2012)

posting pics of naked women is crossing a line, this is a respectable forum/site and that behaviour is not acceptable from the high caliber of males on here

on thin ice there rayray!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Nov 14, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> ok now lets try and see how many skint head beauties we can post up.im gona try and see if i can figure out how to post pics but til then you guys get started.



Epic fail.

You start the thread and then want everyone else to do the work?  Negged.


----------



## Z499 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Z499 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

malk said:


>



fucking brit's there was this fucking sexy ass british officer that would drink with us in Iraq. Brits were able to drink everyday (I worked with the AUS and they got to drink on sundays) She would get fucking CRAZY... When we first took over al faw the fucking brits took sadams boat out in his lake and sunk that shit. They were fucking crazy.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

Monday, February 13th 2012              [h=1]The CAPTION THIS Contest WINNER For February 10th![/h]         






 Every time Nick Hogan gets behind the wheel, Brook ends up coming to the rescue. - *daisy100*
*Runners-up:
*
I know you miss him, Demi, but putting on your G.I. Jane outfit, buying  him that toy truck he's always wanted, and hand-delivering it with  promises of mud wrestling won't bring Ashton back. -* eatmylumpia*
 She's going to be pissed when she gets it home and it transforms into Steve Buscemi and not Deep Thruster Everhard. - *TexnDoc*
 But... can she cook? - *marcusbacus*


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

Z499 said:


>



I use to HATE those reflective belts... Is it bad that I noticed that


----------



## Z499 (Nov 14, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I use to HATE those reflective belts... Is it bad that I noticed that



yes thats pretty bad, the first thing i notice is the awesome cleavage lol.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 14, 2012)

I didnt even notice the disco belt til Z499 replied to your post. LOL yeah I agree thats bad


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 14, 2012)

Russian girls winner!


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^ Russian girls are FUCKING NUTS...

I went to Russia for the Navy once and we had to go out in uniform. There was a FOOTBALL field size court yard FILLED with girls waiting for us. It was a fucking trip, they would follow you and barely spoke english. We were trying to talk to these girls at a bar and it just was not working so my buddy was all FUCK it and draws a girl giving a blow job on a piece of paper and pointed at her and him. Thats how easy it was, then they would come to the ship in the morning with gifts and food. They ALL looked fucking sexy and skinny too, best port call I ever been on... Blows away Australia by far and if there are any vets here they know about AUS and military men.


----------



## malk (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Russian girls winner!



IDF bitches for the win WP, I travelled with a few who'd just got out of the army. A sniper and a fkg tank commander  


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 14, 2012)

ok secdrl you got alot of room to talk ,weres your fuckin hair line bro?looks like its tryin to run away from your face!!!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 14, 2012)

malk said:


>



I'd like to be in line for that inspection!!


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a feeling some one will be red...


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> ok secdrl you got alot of room to talk ,weres your fuckin hair line bro?looks like its tryin to run away from your face!!!!!



You talk like a 12 year old.
Chillin' like a villin' is a saying that's older than the grayest hairs on my ball sac. Did "Batman and Robin" recently air on PBS after Sesame Street or somethin'?


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 14, 2012)

yea and ill use it til the day i die.i like the old school shit and it may not make you happy but i didnt come here to please you!!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> yea and ill use it til the day i die.i like the old school shit and it may not make you happy but i didnt come here to please you!!!!



I would never dream of you pleasing me though you apparently dream of pleasing me quite frequently.

Here is something for you to work on pleasing yourself...since no one else will...


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

Round 1... FIGHT!!!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Round 1... FIGHT!!!


*
One punch KO...*

*Or for rayray1295 one punch KY since he'd rather have the fist in his ass...
*


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 14, 2012)

just so you know i was 250lbs in that pic and that was over a year ago.i lived in a mission because i was homless and lived there for a year.when that opic was takin i was graduating a decipleship program i was in for 6 months.i left the mission last aug after i got a job for the local news paper.ive sence lost 50lbs,became the mailroom supervisor and moved into a townhouse with a fine ass woman i met here at work.i may not be as great as some of you think you are but for the ones who realise im trying,thanks and for the ones who want to judge me,eat a dick cuz only GOD can.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> *
> One punch KO...*
> 
> *Or for rayray1295 one punch KY since he'd rather have the fist in his ass...
> *



my kind of girl


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 14, 2012)

sure come on over,i got something that will please me,watching the top of your head while you deep throat my cock!!!!lol


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 14, 2012)

look guys i didnt start a thread to cause problems,ill not start a thread until i know what im doing ok.alot of you guys served this country or another but eather way i respect you for doing so,puting your lives on the line so that we may live free.im sorry my location is not as cool as you want it to be but thats who i am and i would never talk down to someone just because theyre not as cool as i think they should be.grow up


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 14, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> look guys i didnt start a thread to cause problems,ill not start a thread until i know what im doing ok.alot of you guys served this country or another but eather way i respect you for doing so,puting your lives on the line so that we may live free.im sorry my location is not as cool as you want it to be but thats who i am and i would never talk down to someone just because theyre not as cool as i think they should be.grow up



You're not causing problems.
This is a message board.
People come here for information, education, entertainment and FUN.
We're just having fun.
If someone fucks with you it's OK to fuck with them. It's just how online forums are.
IMF is a community. No one here wishes harm or misfortune to anyone else here.
It's all in jest. No one is trying to bully you or hurt your feelings.
Just think of it like sitting at the bar with friends and coworkers after a long, hard day at work letting off steam and talking shit. (Don't take the phrase long, hard the wrong way).
If you can't take a joke or 200 then, I'm sorry, online message boards are the wrong place for you to hang out.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

especially any thing goes...Or if I walk into open chat... I may tell you to take obama's cock out of your mouth a few times if you voted for him..just say in


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 14, 2012)

oh i can take it and i dame sure didnt vote for obama!!!!lol its cool i just let shit get to me sometimes because its the holidays here and the newspaper biz gets tough,long hours and hard work.no harm guys but you can still suck my dick if you want to.hahahaha(its not gay if your the one getin your dick sucked)


----------



## Intense (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Intense (Nov 14, 2012)

^that ones probably not a solider but idgaf DAMN


----------



## Intense (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Nov 14, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> You're not causing problems.
> This is a message board.
> People come here for information, education, entertainment and FUN.
> We're just having fun.
> ...




Actually, that's not true. I wish severe harm to cumhandjames. Every day I flip on the television, I pray that he was violently struck by an Amtrak train or aggressively sodomized by an AIDS infested nigger.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 14, 2012)

interested pics guys..keep post it


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 14, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> just so you know i was 250lbs in that pic and that was over a year ago.i lived in a mission because i was homless and lived there for a year.when that opic was takin i was graduating a decipleship program i was in for 6 months.i left the mission last aug after i got a job for the local news paper.ive sence lost 50lbs,became the mailroom supervisor and moved into a townhouse with a fine ass woman i met here at work.i may not be as great as some of you think you are but for the ones who realise im trying,thanks and for the ones who want to judge me,eat a dick cuz only GOD can.


damn, new guy melted in record time


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 15, 2012)

nope still kickin!!!!while you are sound asleep with your thumb in your mouth im up getin shit done.working 14 hrs then going to anytime fitness to work some more.


----------



## malk (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 15, 2012)

[SIZE=3 said:
			
		

> *gaygay*[/SIZE]1295;2969111]sure come on over,i got something that will please me,watching the top of your head* while you deep throat my cock*!!!!lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> oh i can take it and i dame sure didnt vote for obama!!!!lol its cool i just let shit get to me sometimes because its the holidays here and the newspaper biz gets tough,long hours and hard work.no harm guys but you can still suck my dick if you want to.hahahaha(its not gay if your the one getin your dick sucked)



Anything Goes is a baptism of fire n jizz knigglet 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## XYZ (Nov 15, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> just so you know i was 250lbs in that pic and that was over a year ago.i lived in a mission because i was homless and lived there for a year.when that opic was takin i was graduating a decipleship program i was in for 6 months.i left the mission last aug after i got a job for the local news paper.ive sence lost 50lbs,became the mailroom supervisor and moved into a townhouse with a fine ass woman i met here at work.i may not be as great as some of you think you are but for the ones who realise im trying,thanks and for the ones who want to judge me,eat a dick cuz only GOD can.




Just a friendly FYI, but you're getting owned here.  I would consider stopping before it gets worse for you.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

heckler7 said:


>


lmao look at the guy in the left corner as the old hag on the right


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 15, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> nope still kickin!!!!while you are sound asleep with your thumb in your mouth im up getin shit done.working 14 hrs then going to anytime fitness to work some more.


not posting pics in your own pic thread, is grounds for banning. looks like we got a winner for a new mass negging!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 15, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> nope still kickin!!!!while you are sound asleep with your thumb in your mouth im up getin shit done.working 14 hrs then *going to anytime fitness* to work some more.



Negged.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 15, 2012)

reality of women in action


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 15, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Negged.



Anytime is where little girls and transvestites go to play with each other and themselves.

I had surgery 4 hours ago. Still feeling the effects of the general, the dazzle and the morphine...BUT I STILL OWN YOU.

BTW: I watched the surgery video to make sure you didn't try to come in and slip your micro-cawk up my incredibly tight ass while I was under.


----------



## colochine (Nov 15, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Anytime is where little girls and transvestites go to play with each other and themselves.
> 
> I had surgery 4 hours ago. Still feeling the effects of the general, the dazzle and the morphine...BUT I STILL OWN YOU.
> 
> BTW: I watched the surgery video to make sure you didn't try to come in and slip your micro-cawk up my incredibly tight ass while I was under.



Are you e-fighting with secdrl? That's a no no.


----------



## Intense (Nov 15, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Anytime is where little girls and transvestites go to play with each other and themselves.
> 
> I had surgery 4 hours ago. Still feeling the effects of the general, the dazzle and the morphine...BUT I STILL OWN YOU.
> 
> BTW:* I watched the surgery video to make sure you didn't try to come in and slip your micro-cawk up my incredibly tight ass while I was under.*


*
*

You should leave your fantasies out of this.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 15, 2012)

colochine said:


> Are you e-fighting with secdrl? That's a no no.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 16, 2012)

negs all round


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 16, 2012)

colochine said:


> Are you e-fighting with secdrl? That's a no no.



Absolutely not. I mistakenly quoted the wrong post, which, hopefully sedcrl was able to ascertain. 
Secdrl is not the one being owned in this thread.
I would never even presume secdrl could be rented, let alone owned.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2012)

Secdrl can definitely be rented 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 16, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



You know I quoted the wrong post. Hopefully it's obvious to all I was ragging OP.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Secdrl can definitely be rented
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm not cheap...


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Secdrl can definitely be rented
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secdrl will perform cunnelingus for gear or ammunition


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> secdrl will perform cunnelingus for gear or ammunition



I have lots of ammo.

Be careful, secdrl is gonna neg you for misspelling cunnilingus.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 16, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> I have lots of ammo.
> 
> Be careful, secdrl is gonna neg you for misspelling cunnilingus.


lol secdrl is my negger


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 16, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> ok now lets try and see how many skint head beauties we can post up.im gona try and see if i can figure out how to post pics but til then you guys get started.



Negged for being such a fag!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> secdrl will perform cunnelingus for gear or ammunition




This ^^^


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 16, 2012)

cube789 said:


> negs all round


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 16, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Negged for being such a fag!













Cuz why wouldn't I ?


----------



## nikos_ (Nov 16, 2012)

so
let's just be patient for the ww3
lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 16, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> Cuz why wouldn't I ?



I've already knegged you once today along with your butt slamming buddy blerg.  I had to poz/neg so many folks to do it again that I now can't kneg you again till tomorrow.  But just wait.  It's coming you polisher of undocumented workers' uncut knobs.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 16, 2012)

Moar pics, less words....


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 16, 2012)

^^^ How bout this pops ?




GearsMcGilf said:


> I've already knegged you once today along with your butt slamming buddy blerg.  I had to poz/neg so many folks to do it again that I now can't kneg you again till tomorrow.  But just wait.  It's coming you polisher of undocumented workers' uncut knobs.


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 17, 2012)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> You're not causing problems.
> This is a message board.
> People come here for information, education, entertainment and FUN.
> We're just having fun.
> ...



negged OP and this guy for blasting OP then growing a pussy and apologizing .  GICH


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 17, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I use to HATE those reflective belts... Is it bad that I noticed that




There was a belt in that pic ?


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 18, 2012)

ive tried posting pics but no luck


----------



## Watson (Nov 19, 2012)

secdrl has torn alot of new asses on these boards and still smells of roses

his woman bought him an evo ffs, bow before him you lowly dogs!

 jk lolz

make sure ur not the one he starts a neg party on lol


----------



## rayray1295 (Nov 19, 2012)

no dought!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Nov 19, 2012)

malk said:


>



I like the way this photographer thinks.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 20, 2012)

rayray1295 said:


> ive tried posting pics but no luck


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Gissurjon (Nov 20, 2012)

seyone said:


> I like the way this photographer thinks.



I like the way you think


----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 20, 2012)

you want massage with hand or mouth


----------



## Watson (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## malk (Nov 21, 2012)




----------

